# Egg whites



## widehips71 (May 24, 2017)

Whats the cheapest brand/source of egg whites you guys have come across?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 24, 2017)

Real ones..


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Real ones..



Yeah, BJs sells 7 1/2 dozen for under $6


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 24, 2017)

You will need to buy a 50 gallon bucket of them.  Bakery supply stores will carry egg whites in a 50gallon bucket....


----------



## Georgia (May 24, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> You will need to buy a 50 gallon bucket of them.  Bakery supply stores will carry egg whites in a 50gallon bucket....



A 55 gallon drum of egg whites? Sign me up


----------



## Bosco200 (May 24, 2017)

Get mine from Costco, 6 in a box, $6.50 I think.


----------



## widehips71 (May 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Real ones..



I dont even lift.  You think Im going to sit around cracking eggs?  Fuggedaboutit


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 24, 2017)

The 55 gallon bucket is pure egg whites, liquid clear as some may call it.  20 years ago I would pay $100 for a 50gallon bucket of egg whites....Not sure how much today.  I am sure Sizzle can create an excel spreadsheet on cost.....


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2017)

Egg Whites International

Cold shipped & pasteurized - easiest way to buy in bulk IME.


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Egg Whites International
> 
> Cold shipped & pasteurized - easiest way to buy in bulk IME.



Comes in the same container and with the same pump as FDs lube. Sweet.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> I dont even lift.  You think Im going to sit around cracking eggs?  Fuggedaboutit



Eat the entire egg u pussy!!!


----------



## NoQuarter (May 24, 2017)

I am laughing, "55 gallons of whites"...............that is a lot of friggin eggs!  I am eating the neighbors goose eggs when it puts out!!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 24, 2017)

Yes, had to keep them in the freezer....Egg white farts are by far the worse...Use to eat the egg whites raw.  Massive gas hours later at the gym....


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Eat the entire egg u pussy!!!



7 whole eggs every morning and I'm dropping BF. Those yolks are great for you and also have a good amount of protein; they're not just fat.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 24, 2017)

You must need a walk-in freezer or fridge at your house to store a 55 gallon drum of egg whites?

Trader Joes for me. 2 yolks, fill the bowl with whites and scramble it up. Might not be the cheapest way, but I'm rich and lazy...


----------



## trodizzle (May 24, 2017)

Jin said:


> Yeah, BJs sells 7 1/2 dozen for under $6



I buy mine from Aldi.


----------



## Maijah (May 24, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> You will need to buy a 50 gallon bucket of them.  Bakery supply stores will carry egg whites in a 50gallon bucket....



I think he means 5 gallon buckets.....


----------



## Gibsonator (May 24, 2017)

Costco has a good deal comes as a 6 pack of cartons


----------



## Georgia (May 24, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You must need a walk-in freezer or fridge at your house to store a 55 gallon drum of egg whites?
> 
> Trader Joes for me. 2 yolks, fill the bowl with whites and scramble it up. Might not be the cheapest way, but I'm rich and lazy...



Not if you eat it same day


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 24, 2017)

Nope 55 gallon bucket, type bakeries would use.....



Maijah said:


> I think he means 5 gallon buckets.....


----------

